
This AI generates fake news about anything you want - TenJack
https://www.fastcompany.com/90390287/this-ai-generates-fake-news-about-anything-you-want-try-it
======
TenJack
I wonder if creating content using machine learning is one of the reasons
Google has tweaked their algorithm to take into consideration content user
engagement (such as time on page). Basically using real human intelligence to
avoid ranking fake AI generated content.

